# doggie cam



## jan896

Since Buster's passing and obtaining Cocoa..... the doggies no longer need to stay in just one room of the house.... they still have that room as the 'bathroom/toy/water/food' room but they can now roam all day thruout the house if they desire......at one time I had the webcam setup just in that one room....... now it is in my living room, pointed toward the couch/window, which is their favorite 'perch'.... I can now watch them all day(at work)...... or while traveling, on my Kindle.....  

The webcam may be down after work hours or on the weekends.... today I am just trying it out and tweaking it.........


*Chico and Cocoa Webcam*







.


----------



## sammyp

Haha lol. I saw u hovering. Fab idear


----------



## jan896

sammyp said:


> Haha lol. I saw u hovering. Fab idear



yeah, sad to say........ weekends are house cleaning day around here...... and the doggies HATE the vacuum :coolwink:


----------



## Mel's chi's

What a cool idea! I just looked but you are off line...I will check back....looking fwd to hearing how it goes! What kind of web cam is it? I have a 3G Kindle so I could probably do this too ( but what if I see something I don't like...hmmm, maybe I'm too neurotic for this--lol )


----------



## kimr

I will have to give it a try when we move into the new house. Right now, Diesel and Gracie are crated during the day - mainly because of Diesel being a pup, and Gracie being the love of his life, but Gracie is also a chewer, big time. Pedro is the only one who has free roam. He's never done anything wrong on his own.

But, when we move, since they're going to be alone for longer periods of time, I'm considering losing the crate and confining them to the dining room and kitchen area, so this would be great for me to have at work, and I've got Kindle, too...


----------



## rubia

Jan
Thay don't look like they get up to any trouble...very mellow there...so much fun to see them !!


----------



## michele

That's so good,but could you go and wake them up please,i want to see more.


----------



## elaina

i couldnt see anything  , maybe its my computer. its getting old and is slow...


----------



## Brodysmom

LOL Jan! This is fabulous!!! I see Cocoa hanging out on your couch in his bed. Looks like he's rooting around for something, maybe a toy or a treat?


----------



## ~LS~

WOW! Brilliant idea!
Too cool.


----------



## Charlotte~

Saw them both staring out the window and jump off the sofa excitedly to see you when you came in with the shopping bags, haha. 
Great idea.


----------



## jan896

well, this webcam is run from an old laptop I no longer use... the laptop is connected to the webcam and and its also connected to the Internet via Ethernet cable to a router that is located in my computer room....... I havent' tried the Kindle yet...... hope I can watch them on it!

yea, they get excited when I come back from grocery shopping, they know there are treats to be had! lol

Cocoa is probably 'rootin' around to that bone I give them.... chico wasn't interested in his but Cocoa loves his...


----------



## ~LS~

I'll be watching this all day!!! LOL

...can't get over how great, clever and cool this is!


----------



## ~LS~

Oh lucky doggies got some treats!!!
...I feel like I'm stalking you now...haha


----------



## mooberry

i see sleeping baby .....chico??


----------



## jan896

mooberry said:


> i see sleeping baby .....chico??


they are not sleeping right now..... bee-ber toy is in one of the beds on the couch.... they are busily chewing their bones on the floor... they didn't like them on the couch......lol


----------



## KrystalLeigh

That's so cool! Great idea. I've always wondered what mine does when i'm not here.


----------



## tulula's mum

Just seen chico come out from the side of the sofa,


----------



## jan896

tulula's mum said:


> Just seen chico come out from the side of the sofa,



He has a bone .... and trying to find that 'perfect' place to hide it.....lol....growls at Cocoa if he comes near.........


----------



## Christabelle

Haha...they just did a drive by!

They came running right up the ramp over the sofa
and out of the camera view lol. I love this!


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Ooooh, a fire!


----------



## jan896

BBL... changing things around with the cam


----------



## Jerry'sMom

jan896 said:


> BBL... changing things around with the cam


oh crumb! :foxes15: just when we wanted to tune in!
(sorry Tabitha, you have to wait to see the puppies...)


----------



## pigeonsheep

cooool!  i see the fireplace moving  roar roar roar!


----------



## jan896

cam is back online......

Honestly, I was taking a shower and was afraid I would forget and end up walking in front of the cam in my underwear **SCREAM** :bootyshake:
so I turned the cam off........


----------



## pigeonsheep

lmao jan!


----------



## pigeonsheep

OMGGGGGG look who i caught! :lol: wow u have red hair!


----------



## jan896

and a FAT butt..........lol


----------



## pigeonsheep

ahahaha not fat . its beautiful


----------



## pigeonsheep

Krispy kreme donutsssssssssssssssssss

MY GOD ARE U HAVIN PARTY?!
lmaoooo lemme stop stalkin 
time for work
have fun eatin those delicious donuts :foxes15:


----------



## pam6400

I love the ramp. How did you make it? I need one.


----------



## elaina

pigeonsheep said:


> Krispy kreme donutsssssssssssssssssss
> 
> MY GOD ARE U HAVIN PARTY?!
> lmaoooo lemme stop stalkin
> time for work
> have fun eatin those delicious donuts :foxes15:


LOL, your so funny!!! where are the donuts , i dont see them. 
i'm glad you posted some pics cause i havent been able to look at the cam. i think it says my browser is old. i dont know how to update anything 

anyways, Jan, i love your living room, Love that fireplace. the dogs looks so cute , mine love jumping on the back of the couch too , to look out the window


----------



## pigeonsheep

elaine! u just missed it lol. the guests came by one by one and i think there were 2 boxes of the kripsykreme donuts...i know that flat box anywhere! oh man i miss that taste. i did a economics project on them before and watched their stock plummet. the taste is great but the calories are crazy...the free glazed donut they give to a person when u go there was awesome tho

what browser do u use?? updatin is so easy. im pretty sure u can even google how to update the broweser. sumtimes its not the browser but the flashplayer


----------



## elaina

oh, would you believe i dont even know what browser i use. lol. i'm so terrible at computer things lol. i will try to figure it out sometime. but my computer is getting old, it will probably be time for a new one eventually but i cant even set it up myself, so will probably pay someone to do it for me... thats eventually. 

yummm , i have had krispy kreme donuts before. they used to have a donut shop not too far but i think it closed. i love them


----------



## chihuahuamama101

This is an amazing idea !! ... i think most people wonder what their pets favorite pass-time is when we aren't around...
Quatchi just follows me wherever i go when i'm here.  i wanna know what he does when im not


----------



## jan896

pigeonsheep said:


> Krispy kreme donutsssssssssssssssssss
> MY GOD ARE U HAVIN PARTY?!


_Nah, not a Party... that was my son, DIL, and Grandsons... they came to take me to Dinner _




pam6400 said:


> I love the ramp. How did you make it? I need one.


_I bought the ramps at Petco...I have 3 of them....*SOLVIT*...one is the telescoping and the other two are the Ultralight ones_



pigeonsheep said:


> there were 2 boxes of the kripsykreme donuts.


_the Donuts were from the oldest Grandsons' Boy Scouts ... they had a fundraiser and I bought 2 dz of donuts...
_



chihuahuamama101 said:


> This is an amazing idea !! ... i wanna know what he does when im not


_Dats what started all this with me too... I wanted to see what they do while I am at work during the day.... I found they sleep almost all day!!!_


----------



## pigeonsheep

elaina said:


> oh, would you believe i dont even know what browser i use. lol. i'm so terrible at computer things lol. i will try to figure it out sometime. but my computer is getting old, it will probably be time for a new one eventually but i cant even set it up myself, so will probably pay someone to do it for me... thats eventually.
> 
> yummm , i have had krispy kreme donuts before. they used to have a donut shop not too far but i think it closed. i love them


lol word of advice if u plan on gettin the new one, one day NEVER tell them u dont know anythin about pcs. they will give u a bunch of crap that u dont even need. also when u buy a pc/laptop from a store it comes with so much software that lags up ur pc automatically lol they can easily be taken out though


----------



## jan896

NITE NITE all......... cam will be turned offline for the nite...Thank you for viewing today!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

jan896 said:


> NITE NITE all......... cam will be turned offline for the nite...Thank you for viewing today!!


:daisy::coolwink:


----------



## Jerry'sMom

g'night chico, cocoa and jan :sleepy2:


----------



## guccigrande

How brilliant is that!
I absolutely love the idea
Shame your channel is offline atm
I will check again soon  hopefully it'll be back up


----------



## jan896

the cam is back online for Sunday.... 

after today it will only be on during the weekday work hours(EST)...once I get home it will be turned off......


----------



## nabi

I just saw this thread now...and immediately went on hoping to see Chico....but sadly...nothing....I will be checking periodically as I love that little fellow...and look forward to seeing your new addition in action...


----------



## nabi

I just visited again and there he was...Chico....:cheer:


----------



## Jerry'sMom

just checked in on them and they were sleeping on the back of the sofa--nose to nose!
how very sweet :love7:


----------



## rache

I just looked to, they are both flat out on the back of the sofa!! I get an amazingly clear picture to.


----------



## mad dog woman

what a fantastic idea you can watch your babies when you are not at home really enjoyed tuning in to them x


----------



## Jennmay

Just had a look and seen one laying up high on the back of the couch and one laying on the cushion. I guess those doggie beds are not needed lol..


----------



## jan896

I can't see them from work(work blocks the website)  I borrowed someone iPad though and got to see them both snoozing!!!
:grommit: :grommit: :love1:


----------



## rache

Aww Chico is on the arm of the sofa having a good ol scratch!


----------



## cherper

I just checked them out as well. They are snoozing on the couch...but not on the beds you put out for them. :laughing8: Sillies!!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Chico has been restless and sitting up looking at the window for the past 10 minutes--
you must be coming home soon?


----------



## jan896

Jerry'sMom said:


> Chico has been restless and sitting up looking at the window for the past 10 minutes--
> you must be coming home soon?


yep... I usually get home around 6pm....so I guess he knows


----------



## Jerry'sMom

jan896 said:


> yep... I usually get home around 6pm....so I guess he knows


he really does! I saw he was mostly napping all through the day; but, about
half an hour before you got home (went off air) he kept watch at the window.
smart boy


----------



## Jerry'sMom

ruh roh! Cocoa shaking the orange pillow! carried it away from view. Chico sitting on 
the back of the sofa looking innocent


----------



## jan896

Jerry'sMom said:


> ruh roh! Cocoa shaking the orange pillow! carried it away from view. Chico sitting on
> the back of the sofa looking innocent [/QUOTE
> 
> I bet he has the stuffing pulled out....he loves doing that to the toys


----------



## Mel's chi's

jan896 said:


> I can't see them from work(work blocks the website)  I borrowed someone iPad though and got to see them both snoozing!!!
> :grommit: :grommit: :love1:


Jan, I'm trying to view on my iPad, did you use the app or just the web link. I haven't been able to get on?:daisy:


----------



## LittleLuxie

Aww I missed it again!!


----------



## jan896

Mel's chi's said:


> Jan, I'm trying to view on my iPad, did you use the app or just the web link. I haven't been able to get on?:daisy:


I don't know anything about the iPad but for my Kindle Fire I had to actually go into my settings and turn ON the adobe Flash ability and then it started working. I also downloaded the newest version on Flash before turning it on in the settings.........


I do know it works on an iPad as I used my friends at work to view the doggies... until I got my Kindle Fire working


----------



## LittleLuxie

Yaaaay!!!! Watching your doggies!!!


----------



## jan896

LittleLuxie said:


> Yaaaay!!!! Watching your doggies!!!



lol

Glad you like the 'entertainment'


----------



## cherper

And what was the fate of the orange pillow Jan?


----------



## jan896

cherper said:


> And what was the fate of the orange pillow Jan?


it was on the floor when I got home... stuffin was intact  its back on the couch today


----------



## Angel1210

Oh cool is that!! I absolutely love it!


----------



## tulula's mum

it's mad, but i keep checking in. very addictive lol


----------



## mooberry

They see something out sideee awwww


----------



## mooberry

mama chi did you just get home? they just both ran out of view tails going nuts <3


----------



## jan896

I get home around 6pmEST ...but today I came home on an earlier bus so that was probably me they were wiggling about......  theres' not a feeling in this world any better than opening the door to wiggling tails and happy doggie squeeks


----------



## pigeonsheep

eek i keep forgettin to stalk jan before i leave for work


----------



## rms3402

I love this Jan!  This is such a great idea! Now you can check on them while at work. I want to do something like this! I am sad when I see that it's offline because I just want to see what they're doing! hehehe 




pigeonsheep said:


> eek i keep forgettin to stalk jan before i leave for work


LOL! I do feel a little bit like a stalker too


----------



## pigeonsheep

rms3402 said:


> I love this Jan!  This is such a great idea! Now you can check on them while at work. I want to do something like this! I am sad when I see that it's offline because I just want to see what they're doing! hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I do feel a little bit like a stalker too


lmaoooo!!! i fergot again! ugh....i really should try to rember to stalk before work :foxes15:


----------



## rms3402

Did you remember to stalk today Pige?!


----------



## LittleLuxie

LOL I'm so happy I'm not the only one stalking the cam!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

lol by the time i rembered...i was late for work :'(


----------



## jan896

I set the cam on the floor, near the bed Cocoa is recovering on....

BTW... you are only a 'stalker' if I didn't know you were watching... since I 'invited' you... you are a friend


----------



## mooberry

awwww close up and personal with their nom noms


----------



## mooberry

ps love the onesie <3


----------



## pigeonsheep

awwww no one there rite now hehe  i finally rembered to stalk!
jan stalkn is more fun to say then to say u were invited...gosh! :lol:


----------



## ~LS~

Aww looks so cozy! Love the new angle. :thumbup: Where are the pups though?


----------



## pigeonsheep

~LS~ said:


> Aww looks so cozy! Love the new angle. :thumbup: Where are the pups though?


LOL! theyre prolly eatin! yes...thats it...somethin i should be doin :lol:
i wanna make one of these too!

does it cost monies?


----------



## CHITheresa

I just watch about 5 mins and no doggies. Boo Hoo !!! I will try back later .


----------



## pigeonsheep

omg i finally got to see cocoa! before work wooooooooo. made my day


----------



## jan896

pigeonsheep said:


> omg i finally got to see cocoa! before work wooooooooo. made my day
> 
> and that litttle 'turkey' should've been in his bed..... not up on the couch..... :foxes15:
> 
> BUSTED!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

uh oh! someones in twouble!  cocoa looked so cute ears kept movin around lol


----------



## Angel1210

Awww, I can't see it!! I got to see it last week, but now it just shows up blank!!


----------



## jan896

crap... I can't get my Kindle to work so I dont know if the website is working this morning


----------



## ~LS~

It's working Jan. 
Chico is sleeping by the window, on top of the couch.


----------



## ~LS~

Cocoa just got up there too, they are snuggling together, side by side. :love2:


----------



## pigeonsheep

uh oh...theyre both on the couch says my ls! :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep

omg i just clicked on the link from my phone and it workkkkssssss! just tokk a screenshot for u jan. will upload in a sec


----------



## pigeonsheep




----------



## jan896

lol... thanks Pigeonsheep... I didnt' get to watch them today  so at least I know they behaved.....


----------



## pigeonsheep

welcome jan!

p.s ur siggy is adorebly adorables to adorabler


----------



## jan896

pigeonsheep said:


> welcome jan!
> p.s ur siggy is adorebly adorables to adorabler



thanks...... I have only 4 in the signature rotation at the moment....... trying to make more though


----------



## pigeonsheep

jan896 said:


> thanks...... I have only 4 in the signature rotation at the moment....... trying to make more though


lmao ive had mine the same for a while! haha


----------



## pigeonsheep

yay!  stalk stalk!


----------



## jan896

pigeonsheep said:


> yay!  stalk stalk!


LOL.... there was a viewer when I came home.... I forgot about the cam and thought sure you probably took all kinds of pics while I made a fool of myself getting kisses n' hugs from the crew


----------



## pigeonsheep

hahaha sorry i only saw it before i left for work. i left it on for dexter to see on fullscreen tho


----------



## pigeonsheep

chico and cocoa is wonderin where mommy is


----------



## jan896

I swear, I don't know how 2 itty bitty doggies can make such a mess outta my house..... *sigh*


----------



## jan896

AUDIO.... today only 

music is coming from my Kindle set beside the cam.... 

Chico and Cocoa on USTREAM: .


----------



## *Fiona*

Aww Just saw them both.. watching mummy work i think? lol bless x


----------



## pigeonsheep

oh noooooo the audio skips for me lol! sounds silly


----------



## jan896

lol... sounds OK on my computer........ must be the conneciton


----------



## mooberry

I love it and the music is so pretty who is the girl singing? its loverly


----------



## jan896

I have over 150 songs on the Kindle so I don't know which on you were hearing  *most* of the Music I currently have on the Kindle comes from the '*Music of your Life" from TimeLife*


----------



## pigeonsheep

hmmm the connection is wifi tho strange :0


----------



## jan896

the songs are on the Kindle, not the cloud, so not Wifi(although it can connect to my house wireless)... and then the kindle is set next to the microphone on the Logitech.... not a perfect setup but I wanted to listen to music while housecleaning and this worked best for me..... I listen to my kindle music instead of blasting my computer music.....lol


----------



## jan896

Doggie cam is offline today and maybe tomorrow.... I bought a new webcam and Lo n' Behold forgot to check to see if my old laptop woould run the new cam before buying it.... so I am updating the laptop and installing new cam......


----------



## theshanman97

cute dogs


----------



## pigeonsheep

aw jan! hopefully the cam works!  will miss u till then!


----------



## jan896

pigeonsheep said:


> aw jan! hopefully the cam works!  will miss u till then!


*coming clean*
I bought the Logitech C920 
lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom

i really admire your tech abilities jan  
let us know when Chico and Coco start broadcasting again.


----------



## pigeonsheep

lmao isnt that the one i put up on fb? hehehe im still decidin which webcam to get. hope ur quality makes me decide! lol


----------



## jan896

Yep, PS its the one you were talking about... I needed a new cam and after looking at your FB post.... I bought one....... its what you get for 'stalking' me...j/k........ LMAO!!!

new webcam in use......Logitech C920.. tweaking tonight and broadcasting during the work hours starting Weds early morning..... looks like a better pic with this cam....

BTW, this cam is SMALL


----------



## jan896

Jerry'sMom said:


> i really admire your tech abilities jan
> let us know when Chico and Coco start broadcasting again.




awww....thanks....... I used to have my own computer business back when I lived in Western KY and in Nashville TN....... I built custom computer systems from scratch(still do alittle).... I also do/did web design.... it also helps that my son is a computer software designer and has his own business for the last 11 yrs.... my grandkids tell me its kinda cool to have a "Technology Grandma" lol


----------



## pigeonsheep

jan896 said:


> Yep, PS its the one you were talking about... I needed a new cam and after looking at your FB post.... I bought one....... its what you get for 'stalking' me...j/k........ LMAO!!!
> 
> new webcam in use......Logitech C920.. tweaking tonight and broadcasting during the work hours starting Weds early morning..... looks like a better pic with this cam....
> 
> BTW, this cam is SMALL


bwa hahahaha! u stalked me back! LOL :lol:
glad u got it to work!
is it hard puttin the cams on ustream? i was tryin to figure out what the h e double hockey sticks the requirements meant :lol: hehehe yea i saw reviews on youtube about it


----------



## Mel's chi's

jan896 said:


> awww....thanks....... I used to have my own computer business back when I lived in Western KY and in Nashville TN....... I built custom computer systems from scratch(still do alittle).... I also do/did web design.... it also helps that my son is a computer software designer and has his own business for the last 11 yrs.... my grandkids tell me its kinda cool to have a "Technology Grandma" lol


Umm, I think it's super cool!


----------



## jan896

pigeonsheep said:


> is it hard puttin the cams on ustream? i



I dont' think its hard to use Ustream... I have had an account for a few yrs but only used it occasionally.... started back just recently... I can't wait to see what Dex is doing all day ...lol... mine sleep almost all day from what I see..... OH WHAT A LIFE!


----------



## pigeonsheep

jan896 said:


> I dont' think its hard to use Ustream... I have had an account for a few yrs but only used it occasionally.... started back just recently... I can't wait to see what Dex is doing all day ...lol... mine sleep almost all day from what I see..... OH WHAT A LIFE!


hahaha he likes to stay in my room majority of the time but he does run out to the livinroom to bark at noises outside and just sit on the carpet by the edge or he likes to sit and wait on the kitchen mat for me. cant wait to see ur new cam in action!


----------



## pigeonsheep

oh boy oh boy!
i hope im the 1st one to stalk with ur brand new webcam on-air! 
first off i have to say the quality is MUCH better than ur last one.
however i wanted to ask u, how come the picture glitches? like...lags? is it ur connection or the ustream quality? i rember seein packet options on the thing...does that have anythin to do with it?


----------



## jan896

pigeonsheep said:


> oh boy oh boy!
> i hope im the 1st one to stalk with ur brand new webcam on-air!
> first off i have to say the quality is MUCH better than ur last one.
> however i wanted to ask u, how come the picture glitches? like...lags? is it ur connection or the ustream quality? i rember seein packet options on the thing...does that have anythin to do with it?




the lag problem is probably at my end.... I have the site also running on my computer so the bandwidth is trying to view the site AND run on Ustream... I keep forgetting to shutdown the computer before I leave for work.... UGH....


----------



## jan896

pigeonsheep, I came home and noticed the lag issue you spoke about.... its defo NOT Ustream... its probably this OLD laptop I am using.... its over 10 yrs old, not much RAM, not a big processor.... so its my end issue....gonna take a look/see how to fix it this weekend, if it can be fixed *sigh*.... I don't remember seeing this big of a lag with the last cam I used, did you??


----------



## pigeonsheep

jan896 said:


> pigeonsheep, I came home and noticed the lag issue you spoke about.... its defo NOT Ustream... its probably this OLD laptop I am using.... its over 10 yrs old, not much RAM, not a big processor.... so its my end issue....gonna take a look/see how to fix it this weekend, if it can be fixed *sigh*.... I don't remember seeing this big of a lag with the last cam I used, did you??


yup there was a big lag there as well. could be ur connection too? if u leave ur laptop on all day it will be overused. how many hours are u gone from home? i know ur a big tech lady urself but i know if i leave my pc on all day and come home things arent as fast as if u just start it. things like that should be on server pcs not regular laptops. however we can still see ur babies on cam and thats all that matters! :coolwink:


----------



## jan896

pigeonsheep said:


> things like that should be on server pcs not regular laptops.


agreed... but for now this is the best setup I can come up with..... :foxes15:

*sigh*


----------



## pigeonsheep

lol my poor jan. i know how frustratin it is! my current pc keeps restartin on me. sunthins wrong with the motherboard so im waitin on gettin my new one soon


----------



## lulu'smom

I just checked and it says on air. One is on top of the couch and one is on the couch. They are sound asleep. hehe. They are so still I don't know if I'm looking at live action or a pic? Fun anyway.


----------



## jan896

hey Pigeonsheep...check the lag issue for me today... I made some changes on Ustream...

**NOTE** there again, how do you check LAG on sleeping doggies.....lol


----------



## LittleLuxie

Wow the camera quality is so good! And no lag! I've been watching them for a while lol!


----------



## pigeonsheep

jan896 said:


> hey Pigeonsheep...check the lag issue for me today... I made some changes on Ustream...
> 
> **NOTE** there again, how do you check LAG on sleeping doggies.....lol


LOl! how do u check on a sleepin dog...hmmm!!! chico is sleepin on top of the couch and yes the quality is much better now! cocoa is nowhere to be found


----------



## pigeonsheep

yay i saw chico getup and move his up and look out the window then go back to sleep  u have fixed the lag!!!! :lol: now when i setup my cam ull have to show me how u did it LOL :lol:

CONGRATS!!!! they are not laggin pixels naymore!


----------



## jan896

the only thing I did was use the 'old' broadcaster on Ustream... and selected the 60Hz.... the new broadcaster seemed to make it lag very bad *shrugs* don't understand the difference though...

I came home and found Cocoa has a belly ache... so he wasn't on the cam much I guess... he was in the computer room in one of the doggie beds when I got home....gums are pale so I know he isn't feeling well....... don't know why... but hopefully it will pass....

**just noticed the 'Dexter Approved' stamp on your siggy..... its adorable!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

oh ok! poor cocoa!!!!  i hope ita nuthin serious. bellyaches seem to be common lately  dex had one the other day really bad...he wouldnt stop frowin up all the sticks, dirt, leaves that he chewed on to make himself feel better. give cocoa lots of bellyruba for me  and yes iant that dexter approved adorablex someone on here made it for me! :lol:


----------



## jan896

I think Cocoa is sick........ looking at cam.... I think I will be going home early.... he really doesn't look good


----------



## michele

Oh Jan i hope he's ok


----------



## pigeonsheep

poor baby  pleasr let us know how he is when u get home


----------



## pigeonsheep

omg Chico was barkin up a storm!
take a look at how cute he was lmao


----------



## jan896

pigeonsheep said:


> omg Chico was barkin up a storm!
> take a look at how cute he was lmao


Little Turkey.... He was sleepin' everytime I checked in on them.... :foxes15:

he gets all 'puffed up' when he barks.....lol


----------



## proudpeyotemama

This is such a great idea!!!


----------



## jan896

OKIES... I am worried....VERY worried.... this cam is going to be te death of me..... I watch and worry too much.... but this time it really concerns me..... I have not seen Cocoa move AT ALL todya...... he is usually up at the window with Chico but he has not been there at all...... I *THINK* he is laying on the couch but hasn't moved a muscle... not even an ear twitch....Chico is wiggling... barking... and not a move from Cocoa.... he was fine when I left this morning...... *worrying*......

is that Cocoa laying on the couch pillow on the leftside?? gawd, I hope he is in another room sleeping but when Chico barks he usually comes running... 



.


----------



## lulu'smom

I just looked and I don't see Cocoa at all. Chico is asleep on top of the couch. I know I'm watching it live because the curtain is blowing or I would swear it's a picture. lol


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

omg!too cute those lil babies are sitting on top of the sofa waiting for mom n dad to get home<3 just like my lil romeo he waits on my bed all day till I get home.Sometimes I even wonder if he moves.When I come home he is siting/laying in the same spot as when I left.I love this <3


----------



## jan896

Smittens4CHi's said:


> omg!too cute those lil babies are sitting on top of the sofa waiting for mom n dad to get home


so you saw Cocoa??? I still hven't seen him yet..... I swear if that 'turkey' is wiggling at the front door when I get home.... I'm gonna........ I'm gonna....... give him HUGS..........


----------



## lulu'smom

Hey, Jan, I just saw Cocoa too. Chico and Cocoa were both on top of couch looking around--Chico was yawning-lol-then,Cocoa went down to the table beside the couch, then walked down the ramp out of sight. But I did see him and he is fine!


----------



## jan896

OMG...thank u!!!


----------



## Smittens4CHi's

jan896 said:


> so you saw Cocoa??? I still hven't seen him yet..... I swear if that 'turkey' is wiggling at the front door when I get home.... I'm gonna........ I'm gonna....... give him HUGS..........


yep he jumped up the sofa and sat next to chico and looked out the window<3


----------



## pigeonsheep

jan896 said:


> Little Turkey.... He was sleepin' everytime I checked in on them.... :foxes15:
> 
> he gets all 'puffed up' when he barks.....lol


hahahaha!!! hes socute thought when hes barking! :daisy:


----------



## Finn

I just watched them looking out the window!


----------



## AppleandAllie

Great idea. It's off right now for me though. I like your avitar there too.


----------



## jan896

thank goodness..... I am home and all is right with the world......... I swear it had me terrified until you all said you had seen Cocoa... I have NEVER seen him NOT on the couch all day...... geezzz...... these lil' doggies are going to be the death of me.......lol


----------



## pigeonsheep

jan896 said:


> thank goodness..... I am home and all is right with the world......... I swear it had me terrified until you all said you had seen Cocoa... I have NEVER seen him NOT on the couch all day...... geezzz...... these lil' doggies are going to be the death of me.......lol


LMAO! poor jan. we're also ur babysitters too hehehe :coolwink:


----------



## Wawies

aww offline  , i love watching them lol


----------



## jan896

well, today I think I am gonna keep the Kindle turned off....... 
I got the cam to watch them.... not worry all day about them.... 
thank goodness everyone can help me watch---as PS said... you are GREAT babysitters......lol


----------



## pigeonsheep

chico was barkin out the window again today hehe


----------



## jan896

pigeonsheep said:


> chico was barkin out the window again today hehe


looks like he knows you are watching him.........

him watching you watching him watching you :coolwink:


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's

off line


----------

